# Unterschied zwischen Required Interface und Provided Interface



## dan1996 (15. Feb 2020)

Hallo ich will einen Komponentendiagramm erstellen und verstehe nicht ganz den unterschied zwischen Required Interface und Provided Interface.. kann mir das jemand erklären? 
an dem Beispiel: 
... Zusätzlich kann der Controller(Komponente) Daten von einer Netzwerkkomponente erhalten


----------



## httpdigest (15. Feb 2020)

- provided (engl.) = "bereitgestellt"
- required (engl.) = "benötigt"

Heißt also, dass eine Komponente anderen Komponenten über ein "provided" Interface Funktionalität zur Verfügung stellen kann, aber auch Funktionalität über "required" Interfaces von anderen Komponenten benötigt, um funktionieren zu können. Als Beispiel für ein provided Interface denke da z.B. an eine java.util.ArrayList. Diese stellt etwa über das java.util.List Interface Funktionalität bereit. Und z.B. ein java.io.BufferedReader _benötigt_ einen anderen java.io.Reader als required Interface, den er puffern soll, bietet in diesem Fall aber auch dieselbe Schnittstelle an.
Für eine Komponente A ist ein provided Interface also eine Schnittstelle, die andere Komponenten von A nutzen können und ein required Interface ist eine Schnittstelle, die A von anderen Komponenten nutzen muss.


----------



## dan1996 (15. Feb 2020)

ich danke dir habe es endlich einigermaßen verstanden


----------



## dan1996 (15. Feb 2020)

aber zum Beispiel hier "Für die Kommunikation zwischen View und Controller implementiert die View ein Interface, über das Usereingaben an den Controller weitergegeben werden"
*unterstrichen sind die komponente 
ich versteh nicht ganz warum View Required ist und Controller Provided.. ich meine der Controller benötigt doch die Informationen der Weitergabe


----------

